# صناعة الدهانات البلاستيك المائي



## salah1555 (9 يوليو 2009)

هل يدخل الجير CaCO3 في صناعة الدهان البلاستيك وما النسبة التي تضاف وهل ان كانت له موصفات خاصة بالنسبة للحبيبات او التركيبة


----------



## basmala_khaled (9 يوليو 2009)

نعم يدخل caco3 فى الدهانات البلاستكية والنسب حسب نوع وسعر المنتج المراد انتاجة ففى حالة بلاستيك اقتصادى رخيص مثلا تكون النسبة حوالى من 60% الى 65% وكلما زادت جودة وسعر المنتج كانت نسبة الكربونات قليلة 
اما الحجم الحبيبى فيختلف ايضا وذلك فى حالة عمل معجون مثلا يكون الحجم الحبيى كبيرة وهكذا
وشكرا


----------



## ندىسليم (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو معلومات وافيه عن البويات وصناعتها واسماء كتب عنها ان امكن


----------



## palnet2007 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مستعد للمساعده ولكن اولا ما الفائده من ذلك اي لماذا انتي تحتاجين المعرفة حتي احدد نوع المساعده اذا كانت ثقافية تخلتلف عن انشاء مشروع


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء ماهي نوعية مضاد الترسب المستعمل في الدهانات المائية ماهي أسم المادة الرجاء الفورملا بلاستيك اقتصادى رخيص ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الاستاذ / planet2007 
تحية طيبة وبعد 

المساعدة هى المساعدة سواء كانت كناحية ثقافية أو لانشاء مشروع فهى فى كلتا الحالتين "مساعدة" وابتغ بها وجه الله عز وجل فاذا كان لديك اى معلومات ارجو ألا تبخل بها علينا 

وجزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## salah1555 (9 مارس 2010)

( الاخ اكرم اسم المادة التي تساعد علي عدم الترسيب هي (صوديم هكساميتا فوسفات
وتكون بنسبة 200 جرام علي كمية 100 ك بوية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر ين اخوي صلاح لردكم


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

ياليت معلومات وافيه


----------



## islamjo (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء الافادة حول كيفية جعل الزيوت تكون مستحلب مع الماء وانا اعلم انه عن طريق وضع انواع معينة من الاضافات يمكن الحصول علي هذا ولكن هذه الاضافات الحصول عليها صعب جدا في مصر ويتطلب العديد من التصريحات والاوراق اي روتين شديد جدا وانا احتاجها جدا لمساعدتي في انتاج زيوت النسيج وبعض انواع الزيوت الاخري فارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elray2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدااا


----------



## Eng alshehab (5 يوليو 2012)

اريد انتاج 1 طن دهانات بلاستيك باقل تكاليف ارجو الافادة يا اخوانا


----------



## Eng alshehab (5 يوليو 2012)

بمعني اخر اريد مكونات انتاج 1 طن دهانات بلاستيكية ؟؟ ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hussin asmy (25 مايو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -الجير المطفي كان في الماضي يستعمل مع الباض التفليدي يضاف اليه الملح الخشن ويخمر وهكضا اما الان لا يدخل في البويات البلاستيك


----------



## hussin asmy (25 مايو 2013)

معزره علي الاخطاء الاملائيه تصحيح- البياض --وهكذا


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------

